# compter les CP paiement



## lafeeclochette (12 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

Comment fait-on ?

contrat enseignant donc année incomplète sur 36 semaines, on compte toutes les 4 semaines, on acquiert 2,5 jours mais ... 

pourriez-vous me confirmer, on ne tient pas compte des semaines déjà déduites (soit 16 semaines 11 et 5 CP assistante)

et pour les semaines partielles (type période de l'ascension) ?

svp merci pour votre aide.

bonne journée


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Août 2022)

Bonjour,  

C'est dit des milliers de fois...

On acquiert des cp, sur des semaines travaillées et assimilées. 
Donc,  en cp acquis, formation maternité,  accident du travail. 
Les semaines partiellement travaillées avec des absences déduites , donc justifiées, sont à calculer au prorata,  en fonction du nbre de jour accueil semaine. 

Pour un contrat où toutes les semaines d'absence programmées sont communes, bien indiquer quand même les dates de vos congés,  pour que vos semaines de cp acquises soient bien assimilées à du temps de travail. 
Bonne journée.


----------

